# Lets see your lights, Here are mine



## Andreas (Nov 22, 2005)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/andreasabramson/detail?.dir=7833&.dnm=f2e7scd.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## nemul (Nov 22, 2005)

simple. I like that. 
theres a guy that has like a zillion lights on his home... i'll get pics when he gets it all lit up..

when i saw the topic i thought you were talking about flashlights. 
"Lets see your lights, *Here are mine*"
i was goin say, stop showing off! lmao j/k


----------



## Andreas (Nov 22, 2005)

That was the idea!!!! Now let see yours?? How do I get the pix to post directly??


thanks


----------



## nemul (Nov 22, 2005)

yahoo wont let you hotlink.... 

Try imageshack

upload the image
find "Direct link to image"

then post the url like this no spaces in the [img ]
[img ]http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/4086/abc0019vc.jpg[ /img]

if the file is very big copy "Thumbnail for forums (1)" and post it, it's pre-vBcoded


----------



## Lips (Nov 22, 2005)

Is that an Apartment complex or a House


----------



## nemul (Nov 22, 2005)

Lips said:


> Is that an Apartment complex or a House



hehehe, good one!


----------



## illuminator196972 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a 15 mcp thor cyclops that would light that home up from a mile and make a perfect target(I mean show piece).


----------



## Kalinux (Nov 24, 2005)

http://www.flurl.com/attachments/2005/Nov/20/FLURL-dot-com-7698-TC_Xmas_lights.wmv


----------



## flashgreenie (Nov 24, 2005)

Kaliux, where yo putting your pics????
I got this message from my company proxy server...:laughing::laughing::laughing:
*
Access Denied (content_filter_denied)*  

Access denied to "www.flurl.com" according to:
- Ericsson Code of Business and Ethics and Conduct and 
- Monitoring the usage of systems and services


This page is categorized as: "Pornography" If you think that this page is incorrectly categorized, click here.


If you need access to this site for Ericsson Business reasons, please contact your manager and follow the  exceptions procedure.



 For support, contact IT Service Desk.  







Kalinux said:


> http://www.flurl.com/attachments/2005/Nov/20/FLURL-dot-com-7698-TC_Xmas_lights.wmv


----------



## Kalinux (Nov 24, 2005)

flurl.com is a free server to upload your video..no limit..try it at home


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 29, 2005)

There used to be a guy on the NE side of Indy that had like a LOT of Christmas lights and lighted yard decorations and whatnot... He actually owned three homes on adjacent lots, had connected two of them and he said his electric bill was like $30,000 per each December.

I'd go take some pics, but he sold off the properties and moved elsewhere.


----------



## nemul (Nov 29, 2005)

$30,000 per house? crap


----------



## Changchung (Nov 30, 2005)

Jajja, try to sleep in that house....


----------



## Solstice (Nov 30, 2005)

Kalinux! Very impressive!! What song is that? You could be a conductor.


----------

